# ponce deleon 7/9/11



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

made the run to the ranch saturday.. got 13 bass & 1 big bream.. 3 bass the size in the pic. they all hit a suspending deep runnin crank.. great day! Ron


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

That's a goodun there!!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice report!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a nice place to fish and enjoy.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome place to fish! Good job!


----------

